# My Case History: Irritable Bowel Syndrome or Metabolism Disorder?



## peters_2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

I try to sum up my case as precise and as short as possible. My problems are going on for 2 years now. I suffered heavy weight-loss (10KG in 1.5years), nausea and total constipation. I'm male, 38y old, did sport all my life. My BMI is down to 17.1 but my weight lost has stopped this year (does not get over but luckily not lower now than 56KG). Doctors seem to focus on the constipation a lot, I guess because it is the most graspable symptom. Me feeling after all this time is that it is just a consequence not the cause.

So, what has been done and examined? I went to several doctors, specialist, was in the hospital for a total examination. I tried all kinds of medication, dietary supplements (incl. herbals, oil, probiotics, prebiotics, all kinds of fibers) and other more and less well-known measures (please spare suggestions to diets (e.g. gluten, lactose, histamine etc.), drinking enough water, eating enough and the 'right' fiber, sports, laxatives - drugs and household remedies. I tried it all!).

It took about 6 month for one of the doctors to find the diagnosis constipation. I was not aware that I was constipated. Another 6 month later I was, because it became worse and worse. He prescribed a fiber diet and a laxative which did not help (it made it worse looking back). So I tried other laxatives, but even the 'heaviest' do not cause a reaction to this day! For example, even high dosage of senna does not cause any effect.

Tests: Ultrasonic, stomach and intestinal endoscopy, abdominal MRI, Breath tests, blood / stool / urine tests, abdominal X-rays, Colon transit (48h), hormones

Ruled out: Cancer, Food allergies, all Food intolerances, bowel/intestinal inflammation, SIBO, Heart / liver / thyroid problems, fungi, parasites, manometry & proctologist show ok

There is a dysbiosis shown in a test I paid for myself. I am told this is no wonder because of the constipation. I tried tons of Lactobacillus, Bifidos, E coli products. Nothing seems to cause a reaction either. (A Rifaximin therapy had also no effect.)

Since all blood values (minerals, vitamins, inflammation indicators, blood cells etc.) checkout just fine, no one seems to worry about the weight-loss. It does not feel good, though.

My current living condition is to perform 1 or 2 colon irrigations a day which give a little relief. I eat about 2000 calories a day which seems to be the amount enough to keep my current weight. I would love to eat more, but I almost never feel hunger. I have appetite, though, but no hunger. I like eating is what I mean. However, I eat out of my 'usual'/former habits, dinner is torture most of the time, because eating 'against' sickness ain't easy. In the morning, my condition is best since I feel okay. The later the day, sickness/nausea arises. Bellyache follows as well.

At the moment (last 2 weeks at the time writing) I receive Prucalopride / Resolor which surprisingly for me works at least a little bit. With the help of Lecicarbon suppository (hydrogen carbonate) I can survive without colon irrigation. Otherwise Lecicarbon would have no effect at all.

However, even with colon irrigation or Resolor, I do not feel good in the course of the day as described before, nor can I eat more or do I feel hungry.

Whenever I see a doctor it is all about getting the bowel 'to work', so you automatically see a gastroenterologist who seem not to know what to check more. Eventually, they confirm the diagnosis "Irritable Bowel Syndrome". As you might imagine after reading all this, it is very...unsatisfactory to say the least. About 1 year before everything started I had a gastric flu. A couple of years earlier I got antibiotics multiple times because of sinusitis. Maybe there is a connection, but doctors do not see it / cannot find it.

So I reach out for the Internet now, hoping to find someone with a similar history and/or an idea what to do next?

Thanks for reading!

Peter


----------

